# Lancaster, CA - #A4228181 M 8 yrs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Department of Animal Care & Control

male 8 yrs came in 1/3/11 at Lancaster facility


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor guy looks bewildered - he's in poor condition too. Needs some serious TLC and groceries.... bump.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

